# Stormin' Norman is on his way :O)



## CandySwap (Sep 3, 2010)

Meet Norman, the new member of our family (Norman is the white pup) who should be arriving home any day now (once he has had his jabs). He is a rescue dog and his litter mates are also looking for homes.


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

Look at that face and those chunky legs :001_wub:


----------



## CandySwap (Sep 3, 2010)

Grace_Lily said:


> Look at that face and those chunky legs :001_wub:


Enough about me what do you think of the dog?

LOL, yes he is the biggest dog in the litter and is very chunky. I reckon he is a staffie/mastiff cross but could be wrong. He's around nine weeks old and really cute.

For of a video of him with his litter mates the kennels have put one on YouTube at:

dogs 139 - YouTube


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

I, for one, am definatelty, not even a teeny tiny bit jealous. Nope, I wouldn't want that....gorgeous..........butter-wouldn't melt.............arrrrrrrghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. PM me for my address and you can just pop him in the post for me.


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

He is absolutely gorgeous....what a chunky monkey!


----------



## CandySwap (Sep 3, 2010)

Norman arrived home today - welcome to the family son :O)


----------



## CKins (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh my:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

CKins said:


> Oh my:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


I can only echo the above!! :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Cinnebar (Nov 8, 2011)

Awwww don't you just want to hug him xx


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

. I WANT HIM NOW !!! I Am in love


----------



## Staffx (Jan 12, 2011)

:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Hertsgirl (Nov 17, 2011)

Ooh my goodness, he is absolutely gorgeous!! :001_wub:

Infact they ALL are! I want one!! :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

absolutly beautiful


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

He's gorgeous :001_wub:


----------

